# Help



## newmummie (Mar 23, 2007)

I know i posted this in health and nutrition because i didnt see it here, sorry, well anyways. I have rescues a pregnant cat, She looks huge. I cant take her to the vet because I dont have the money for it and I dont want to let her out in the wild either, there are a lot of coyotes where we live. But anyways I cant really feel the babies moving. She doesnt look like she has opened up any, she wont let us check for milk production. But i dont know what to do, do cats give birth still if they have all still borns? Thank you.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I had a cat who gave birth to dead kittens. However, I have also rescued a young stray whose last kitten get stuck. If I had not taken the cat for a caesarean, the dead kitten would have become toxic...quite soon. I think this cat will have to go to the vet. 

Does she have any pink mucous discharge? That usually appears the last couple of days. 

I hope one of these organizations will help with costs:

http://felinediabetes.com/vetbills.htm (not only for diabetes)

http://www.alleycat.org/orgs.html

Please keep us informed.


----------

